# Medicare/CMS Prevnar Z23 ICD-10



## JustCodeIt (Oct 19, 2015)

We just received a denial on diagnosis Z23 with a Prevnar vaccination 90670.  This is the only diagnosis code available after October 1, 2015, ICD-10 go live correct?  Has anyone else experienced this yet?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 19, 2015)

Is the date of service in October? If not then the denial is correct since using 9 vs 10 is based on date of service for professional claims


----------



## erjones147 (Oct 20, 2015)

Check out replacing 90670 with G0009


----------

